# (برنامج اوتوكاد AutoCaD 2008 كاملا بالكراك للتحميل الان)



## ايمن جمال (3 يناير 2008)

الرابط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aKugmJqqZqyh4palY7KWlJWiY62enJs=3

هذا الرابط به ملف يحتوي على ثمان روابط 
هذه الروابط الثمان هي اجزاء البرنامج الثمان(8)

ذلك لانكم تعلمون حجم برنامج AutoCaD 2008 طبعا

مع تحياتي 

المهندس / ايمن جمال

وفقكم الله و لا تنسوا الردود


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 يناير 2008)

متشكرة جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أروى (3 يناير 2008)

thanksssss


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

:13:شكرا جدا لمساعدك الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندسة رهام (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 

لكن تم تحميل فقط ملف txt ولم استطيع الحصول على بقية الملفات


----------



## ايمن جمال (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكن يا اخواتي العزيزات

ووفقكن الله

ردا على تساؤل المهندسة رهام ال txt يضم الروابط التي تحملين من خلالها البرنامج بكل سهولة
وراعي ان البرنامج مجزا و سوف ياخذ وقتا و جهدا في التحميل
كوني صبورة علية 
جزاكي الله كل خير

مع تحياتي 

المهندس / ايمن جمال


----------



## mmedo (9 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## البرق الصامت (9 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي...أكيد هذا الرابط بيفيدنا...


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى


----------



## وحش العمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## مهم (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندسة عمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي كتير مشكور علي الموضوع ولكن انا ما عرفت انزله الرجاء مساعدتي لاني في امس الحاجة له 
وجزاك الله عنا بخير


----------



## garary (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## الباحث عن العمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## دكتور هلال (7 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى البحث عن مخططات معمارية للمستشفيات النفسية و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك البرنامج مفيد لى الجميع


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (7 فبراير 2008)

لوسمحتم ممكن حد يقولى ازاى افك الضغط بعد لما انزل البرنامج 
اصل مش عارف افكه 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز تم تحميل فقط ملف txt ولم استطيع الحصول على بقية الملفات

ارجو الاجابة او توضيح كيفية تنزيلة
شكرا


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (7 فبراير 2008)

انت بتنزله من خلال الروابط الموجوده بالملف اللى انت نزلته 

لكن انا نزلته ومش عارف افك الضغط ياريت لو حد يعرف يقولى


----------



## 3nany (25 فبراير 2010)

هو فين السريال نمبر:31::78:


----------



## السيدالمغازى (18 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## لورنا2011 (10 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم:12::12::12::12:*


----------



## ابوحاتم79 (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الرابط


----------



## stevel-eng (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مساح ما مرتاح (24 أكتوبر 2011)

إزيل البرنامج من موقع الرابط


----------

